# A Dream MMA Bout (Fedor vs. Kimbo)



## LoneRider (Sep 6, 2008)

A little random, I'll admit, but as a fledgling MMA fan, one fight I'd love to see (whomever would promote it) would be a fight between Fedor Emilianenko and Kimbo Slice. 

This came about when a cousin of mine, a Kimbo Slice fan, was going on about how Kimbo was so big and bad. Having had a beer or two, I added, "Well, I'm sure Fedor would wipe the floor with Kimbo. How many Land Cruiser's did Fedor sleep in?"

To which I countered, "How many Russian Army tents did Kimbo sleep in?"

 It was just a friendly debate, but I was then compelled to ask folks on the forum who they'd figure would be the winner in a Fedor versus Kimbo fight.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 6, 2008)

So we are comparing someone who is arguably the best heavyweight in the world versus a journeyman fighter who they are still feeding cans to build up his record and experience?

How is this even a discussion?

Lamont


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 6, 2008)

Pretty Sure this will never happen.... Well I hope not...


----------



## Skip Cooper (Sep 6, 2008)

I raised this question on another thread...and was scoffed at, made fun of, threatened with tar and feathering, and other unspeakable atrocities. 

Tread lightly when speaking of Kimbo Slice. 

I was only kidding when I brought up the fight...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 6, 2008)

Oh brother not a fight I would want to see at all. (and I sure would not pay for it)  Let's see Fedor is the best at what he does and possibly the best MMA Heavy Weight of all time. (Randy is right there as well)  Kimbo is a one dimensional MMA brawler who has yet to show any skill in the ring and was lucky in his last fight through referee action. (actually most people feel he lost)  This reminds me of Brock Lesnar getting a title shot with Randy Couture who is also arguably the best ever.  Fighters should not get title fights because of hype but instead because they earned there way there.


----------



## LoneRider (Sep 6, 2008)

That was more or less the direction the debate took. I basically stated that Fedor would wipe the floor with Kimbo several times over because he is a VERY experienced MMA fighter, and pound for pound one of the best heavyweights in the sport. My cousin caught the Kimbo Slice bug after Kimbo's most recent fight in Elite XC and I told him that the best heavyweights in MMA are almost without question Randy Couture and Fedor Emilianenko.

My cousin, however, remains throughly convinced that Kimbo could defeat Fedor.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 6, 2008)

Unfortunately because of CBS and how they have lined up some easy opponents for Kimbo there are allot more people thinking that he is a great MMA fighter.  Fortunately there are enough of us to counteract that!


----------



## tko4u (Sep 6, 2008)

not so much, fedor has such good submissions, and kimbo would get sub'd easily


----------



## LoneRider (Sep 6, 2008)

True, true. I could conceivably see Kimbo able to trade punches with Fedor, but the second Emilianenko got a hold of him, he'd be up a creek...


----------



## SensibleManiac (Sep 7, 2008)

I'd much rather EVENTUALLY, (The key word being eventually) see Fedor vs Lesnar.
Not now though, I don't think Lesnar is there yet.
But eventually I think he'll deserve a shot at Fedor then it should be a good fight even though I still think Fedor will take him easily.
Good fight in the sense that it will be fun watching him get owned by Fedor.


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 7, 2008)

Fedor would own Kimbo.  It would be worse then Tim Sylvia, who I think would probably own Kimbo also.  

Kimbo Slice needs a lot more fights.  He needs to work on the subs and the wrestling.  

The thing that pisses me off about all this is that people like Fedor dedicate their lives to the martial arts.  He's been working on his base for decades and then branches out from there.  Kimbo brawls in the backyard and decides he's going to do MMA.  A year or two of training and bang, in the octogon.

Sorry, Kimbo is not even in the same league as any of the other real champions in the Heavy Weights.  Even Lesnar is deserving of more respect then Kimbo because that guy has put in the time and the real training to be at the top of his game in his base...wrestling.  

Kimbo?  What the hell does he do?  Beat some dudes up on Youtube and pump iron to get real big.  No.  Not even close.  Not even by a long shot.  Kimbo has a long way to go and I don't think he'll ever get to the point where he'll ever be a real top contender.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Sep 7, 2008)

LoneRider said:


> True, true. I could conceivably see Kimbo able to trade punches with Fedor, but the second Emilianenko got a hold of him, he'd be up a creek...


 I don't even think Kimbo could trade punches with Fedor....anyone need only watch Tim Sylvia slapped around like a rag doll to know that Fedor is the complete package.

You know the Kimbo fight I want to see?  To see him fight the person he SHOULD be fighting in October, Brett Rogers!  Kimbo should be looking to get THROUGH Brett Rogers to move up, not the other way around.  Rogers has earned more respect in Elite XC than Kimbo.  But all the novice MMA fans have caught the 'Kimbo Slice internet backyard brawler sensation' hype.

The same thing about Kimbo is he's starting off as a fighter at 34 years old...an age when fighters should be AT their prime.

10 years ago with the kind of training he has now, Kimbo might have been somebody.


----------



## LoneRider (Sep 7, 2008)

maunakumu said:


> Kimbo? What the hell does he do? Beat some dudes up on Youtube and pump iron to get real big. No. Not even close. Not even by a long shot. Kimbo has a long way to go and I don't think he'll ever get to the point where he'll ever be a real top contender.


 
 Lord knows, I agree with you. Kimbo would be demolished by Fedor. I argued that for a good chunk of the conversation. Against a dedicated fighter like Fedor, who has 20+ years of hand to hand fighting, Kimbo's brute strength will only take him so far. I'm predicting at one point Kimbo's gonna get put against an overqualified opponent because of all the hype and get the daylights beaten out of him. 

 As to the trade punches line, that was a VERY big maybe, perhaps I should have been clearer.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 7, 2008)

Actualy I would like to see a Fedor Emilianenko and Kimbo Slice fight.  Lets see how a professional dose against a real good brawler.  It might be an eye opener for one of them.
Raw power verses power and technique


----------



## LoneRider (Sep 7, 2008)

I honestly maintain Fedor would kick Kimbo's *** all over the cage.


----------



## Brian S (Sep 7, 2008)

LoneRider said:


> A little random, I'll admit, but as a fledgling MMA fan, one fight I'd love to see (whomever would promote it) would be a fight between Fedor Emilianenko and Kimbo Slice.
> 
> This came about when a cousin of mine, a Kimbo Slice fan, was going on about how Kimbo was so big and bad. Having had a beer or two, I added, "Well, I'm sure Fedor would wipe the floor with Kimbo. How many Land Cruiser's did Fedor sleep in?"
> 
> ...


 
 Fedor would knock him out then braid his hair ot of jealousy.


----------



## Odin (Sep 8, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Oh brother not a fight I would want to see at all. (and I sure would not pay for it) Let's see Fedor is the best at what he does and possibly the best MMA Heavy Weight of all time. (Randy is right there as well) Kimbo is a one dimensional MMA brawler who has yet to show any skill in the ring and was lucky in his last fight through referee action. (actually most people feel he lost) This reminds me of Brock Lesnar getting a title shot with Randy Couture who is also arguably the best ever. Fighters should not get title fights because of hype but instead because they earned there way there.


 
That confused the life out of me.....why is Randy fighting Brock...what about Nog? Nog is the intrim champion...who is the champion now?...Randy again?....Nog?.....im confused.

I agree with you, Brock should not be given a title ahot at all.he's only had two fights he doesnt deserve to be champion....inface even if he got the belt it would be an empty title since he would not have fought anyone in the top ten. ( bar randy )


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 8, 2008)

Odin said:


> That confused the life out of me.....why is Randy fighting Brock...what about Nog? Nog is the intrim champion...who is the champion now?...Randy again?....Nog?.....im confused.



Nog is tied up with the Ultimate FIghter show until December, then is scheduled to fight Mir, which puts him unable to take another fight until at least spring.

Kimbo against Fedor would be a very short fight, has handlers would never allow it, he's too much of a cash cow to get put into a fight that will make him look bad.


----------



## Odin (Sep 8, 2008)

it still strikes me as a bit of a bad decision on Dana's part, Randy Couture is a big money maker yet at the same time you need to think about what is good for the sport.
Randy no doubt will have to fight nog, but im sorry It should be his first fight back, by not doing so he should give up the title,you have to think aswel if brock beats Randy, is brock then the heavyweight champion?.....again where is Nog in all this?

Mir vs Nog is not a good fight at all, Mir is way out of his league and im really not sure of the thinking behind it is, Nog is an excellent trainer he is the man responsible for Anderson Silva's jujitsu skills, if I was in that house I'd be selling my soul to be on his team, Mir on the other hand has not been the same since his accident, he is a shadow of his former selfIm thinking the only reason Mir was chosen is because he is a known heavyweight, where as the heavy division in the UFC seems empty at the minutebut then that would be the reason for the show.

if im honest ( and it is a bit off topic ) im annoyed at Randyhe doesnt seem to know what he wants, 8 months ago he told us its all about respect and his desire to fight Fedoraffliction more or less saying they will happily put on the fight.now after his film flopped and spending 8 months without a purse he has decided to forget about 'respect' and is in negotiations of signing a three fight dealseriously..what is he doing? me thinks it was never about respect more so I think it was actually to do with money.

but then I suppose we all need to work to provide for our families so I can see where he is coming fromI think its time for him to be honest though and not hide it.


----------

